# Schwinn bikes for WWII ???



## Rivnut (Nov 3, 2015)

In this article, it states that Schwinn was contracted to make 10,000 bicycles annually for the military during WWII.  Has anyone ever seen a Schwinn produced military bicycle?

https://books.google.com/books?id=5...rmy & Navy "E" award for Excellence ?&f=false

Ed


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 3, 2015)

That's a good question for Johan. According to his site only Westfield and Huffman made military "Contract" bikes for the US during WWII.  Being that no one has seen one or even seen one in a military manual my guess is that they were never made for some reason. I know the TM 10-1481 says  only Westfield and Huffman were suppliers of bicycles for the Army as of march of 1942.


----------

